# Great tasting, wholesome snack



## feelslikehappy (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey everybody! Is anyone else here trying to eat healthy? I love to cook, but sometimes I’m in a hurry with my busy schedule. So I’ve been trying to find decent snacks that still taste good. Recently, I found those new calciyum jell-o pudding cups and they taste great! And the fat-free and sugar-free kinds are great, too! and even better, they are a good source of calcium. Has anyone else tried them yet?


----------



## vyapti (Apr 13, 2006)

My 5 year old eats them like candy.  I buy a 'costco' sized box every week or 2.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2006)

IMO, those puddings are OK, but a banana would be better.  You get potassium too, and don't have to worry about recycling the container.


----------



## Caine (Apr 13, 2006)

And, if you are looking for more calcium in a delicious snack, try low fat or fat free string cheese, individually wrapped in single serving 2 ounce packages.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2006)

I wouldn't exactly call them "wholesome."  

If I had kids, I'd just make them some pudding.


WATER, XYLITOL, MODIFIED FOOD STARCH, COCOA PROCESSED WITH ALKALI, MILK PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, CONTAINS LESS THAN 1.5% OF HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OIL (COCONUT AND PALM KERNEL OILS), SALT, SODIUM STEAROYL LACTYLATE (FOR SMOOTH TEXTURE), SODIUM ALGINATE, SUCRALOSE AND ACESULFAME POTASSIUM (SWEETENERS), NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, ARTIFICIAL COLOR.


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

I try to keep different flavors of yogurt around & either add fruit or buy the fruity blends like lemon, berry etc. A new flavor I like is Chocolate Raspberry Mousse. Grab an apple, & you're good to go.

I was just looking at the Dannon site and came across some tasty-looking salad dressings to make with yogurt, if you're interested:

Enjoy Your Salad Days




Sweet and Sour Raspberry Dressing




Caesar the Great: Garlicky Yogurt Dressing




Creamy Avocado Yogurt Dressing




Creamy Feta Dressing


----------



## Toots (Apr 13, 2006)

For healthy snacks, I would eat one of the following:
banana
apple
handful of almonds
small fruit smoothie (kids would love these)
small cube of lowfat cheese
handful of grapes


----------



## goodgiver (Apr 13, 2006)

I buy Plain yogurt and then flavor it with sugar free jello the dry mix. That way I can have all the variety I want.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

When choosing healthy snacks, try to pair a good protein source with a carbohydrate. Some examples:

-cottage cheese and fruit
-rice cakes/crackers and a bit of peanut butter or cheese 
-yogurt and fruit or granola
-pita with hummous
-vegetable sticks with hummous or light cream cheese 
-granola bar and a glass of milk (i like soymilk, but its personal preference)
-pear or apple slices with a bit of cheese or peanut butter


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2006)

feelslike happy, You have been given several excellent suggestions for a truely healthy snack.  Prepackaged pudding type snacks would not be a good choice, for the questionable ingredients and the wasteful packaging issues.  Have you ever made cornstarch pudding?  Very easy and tasty.  Recently I have been into buying vintage ramekins on ebay and they make perfect containers for the pudding.  One thing I have discovered about vintage ramekins is the size, they are much smaller than modern ones.  Which is great for portion control.

My favorite quick snack is to slice a fresh apple and smear a light coating of peanut butter in each slice. If you use your imagination, it tastes like carmel apples.

Beth


----------



## feelslikehappy (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks you guys for all the tips and suggestions.  In fact, I usually do eat a lot of the snaks you suggesting.  I guess I was referring more to the times of day when im craving a sweet or some kind of junk food.  The pudding snack definitely fulfill my craving, but without all of the consequences.  I’m also a serious sucker for ice cream.  So I’ll put the pudding in the freezer for about 25 minutes and it hits the spot.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=257161


----------

